
Stop Using Toilet Paper - elijahparker
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/opinion/toilet-paper-hoarding-bidets.html
======
temporallobe
Paywalled. Or at least you have to create a “free account” to read it. In any
case one doesn’t have to read the article to understand its ridiculous
premise.

~~~
mimixco
Turning off JavaScript in your browser will get you past the NYT paywall and
many others.

